# صور لدير ابونا يسى بطما من خلال زيارتى له اليوم



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2012)

*صور لزيارتى لدير ابونا يسى اليوم من خلال كاميرا موبايلى المتواضعة*
*أردت أن أشارككم زيارتى للدير من خلالها*
*




*
*دى صورة منارة الدير*
*



*
*دى صورة مدخل الكنيسة من الخارج*
*



*
*دى صورة مبنى الخدمات أعلى الكنيسة وعلية صورة ضخمة لمثلث الرحمات البابا شنودة الثالث*
*



*
*دى صورة الكنيسة من الداخل*
*



*
*دى ايقونة للقديس ابونا يسى بمدخل الكنيسة توضع أمامها شموع طلب شفاعة القديس.*
*



*
*نفس الأيقونة من وضع أقرب*
*



*
*مزار القديس حيث يرقد جثمانه*
*



*

*أيقونة القديس على يمين أم النور معلقة أعلى المزار*
*



*
*مظلات مخصصة لإستراحة الزوار أسفله*
*إضافة الى ماسبق يوجد بالدير*
*جراج للسيارات*
*مكتبة الدير*
*كانتين الدير*
*كافتيريا الدير*
*كاتدرائية كبيرة رائعة تم انهاء الأعمال الخرسانيه فيها بالكامل*
*كل ذلك تم فى عصر مثلث الرحمات البابا شنودة الثالث ويساعدة نيافة الأنبا فام أسقف الإيبارشية .*



​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (1 يوليو 2012)

*صليتلنا هناك ولا لأ ؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> *صليتلنا هناك ولا لأ ؟؟؟؟؟*​


*بصراحة لأ:66:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2012)

*بسم الصليب الدير اتغير خااااااااااااااااااااالص عن اخر زيارة ليا ليه

ميرسى خالص يا باسون سمعان بجد مجهود رائع

بركة ابونا يسى تكون معانا كلنا

آمين

واحلى تقيييم
*​


----------



## grges monir (1 يوليو 2012)

صور جميلة لدير من روائع  اديرتنا فى مصر


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 يوليو 2012)

الدير دا جميييييييييل جدااا
وبحبه أووووووي
ميرسي كتييييييير
شفاعه ابونا يسي تكون معاك 
​


----------

